# Emma's new perch



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You may remember that Emma (female cockatiel) and Piper (male budgie) have been bonded for some time. Piper mates with her. Despite long nights, it happens at least twice a day. Sometimes she gets fed up with his attentions. With that introduction, here is where she's going when she's had enough of Piper:


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

That's funny.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Dianne for posting this pic as it gave me the idea to get one of these perches for our bathroom so I can get taco to perch on this instead of on the shower stall. Just got one today and hung it up. She/he won't go on it yet because its new.


----------

